# James Brown dies. Christmas morning.



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

http://news.google.ca/news/url?sa=t...s/ap/2006/12/25/ap3281524.html&cid=1112207632



> Brown was hospitalized with pneumonia at Emory Crawford Long Hospital on Sunday and died of conjunctive heart failure around 1:45 a.m. Monday, said his agent, Frank Copsidas of Intrigue Music.


----------

